
Hard drive encryption on a server is nothing more than useless – Network World - virmundi
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2236960/cisco-subnet/hard-drive-encryption-on-a-server-is-nothing-more-than-useless-.html
======
alfiedotwtf
I guess this was written in a pre-Snowden world.

> if you have servers at your datacenter that are inside locked server racks
> growing legs and walking out - you have much bigger problems to solve.

Yes, and that problem is solved by encryption!

~~~
virmundi
But even Snowden accessed the data via an API. He didn't (at least I don't
think) he walk into a server and start pulling drives. He went through various
tools to get to the data.

At that point full disk encryption was pretty useless. The drive would be
mounted and opened.

